# high canadian dividend stocks with low beta?



## lakota (Apr 3, 2009)

What are the top ten stocks with high dividend ( >7% ) and low beta (<0.5 ) ?


----------



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

you sure are asking for a lot there............

If you find some , let me know.

If you want low beta....try these 2 etf's...of course you will have to accept a much lower yield. around 3.2 %

Canada: BMO low voliatility equity...........ZLB

US: Powershares s&p 500 low voliability.........SPLV


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

CHR.B is close to meeting those criteria (a little higher beta). Just run a stock screen and you will find candidates. Then you have to narrow it down.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't want to sound like I'm in love with TA, but why not buy some TA?

You could have bought TA today with a 6% yield. It has a beta around 0.3.

A lower beta than you want (which is good) and all you're sacrificing is 1% yield from what you want.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like and hold EGL.UN. beta 0.55 and yield 10%+ (nice income generator , no-debt company, you can find review on www.beatingtheindex.com)

Another one I'm watching GH beta 0.13! yield 7.6%

The gaming segment of GH includes mostly government-own slot machine, video terminals and lottery ticket outlets - so imho it should be pretty stable. 
They located in Alberta and GH growth is indirectly driven by the oil sand exploitation... those workers have money , but not too much entertainment.
Sales Growth (1 year) 32.43
Sales Growth (5 year) 9.28
P/E < 15
Payout ratio about 40%, I checked also INK report-> big insider buying and no selling. What scares me -> very low volume.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Out of the TSX Composite (253 companies), only the following 4 match your criteria.

I've included the data below, including the column 'Dividend Payout Ratio' as a due diligence flag for you to follow up on.

```
Ticker  Name                   Beta     Yield   Dividend Payout Ratio
CHR.B   Chorus Aviation Inc.   0.06    16.30%   53.15%
CLC     CML HealthCare         0.08     7.15%   32.04%
ATP     Atlantic Power         0.16     7.79%   90.14%
JE      Just Energy Group      0.55    10.74%   77.00%
```


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

avrex said:


> Out of the TSX Composite (253 companies), only the following 4 match your criteria.
> 
> I've included the data below, including the column 'Dividend Payout Ratio' as a due diligence flag for you to follow up on.
> 
> ...


TDW give for CHR.B beta 0.66
CLC low beta , but payout ratio 500% 

btw, why you found only 4?! My screener gave me 60. Some stocks have negative beta... first 25
1 SPB Superior Plus Corp TSX 26% -0.024 696M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
2 BDT Bird Construction Inc TSX 15% 0.03 552M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
3 EXE.UN Extendicare Real Estate Investment Units TSX 10% 0.11 674M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
4 CEU Canadian Energy Services and Technology Corp TSX 11% 0.009 598M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
5 ATP Atlantic Power Corp TSX 7.4% 0.002 1.69B Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
6 CFX Canfor Pulp Products Inc TSX 11% 0.032 502M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
7 CHR.B Chorus Aviation Inc TSX 17% 0.007 448M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
8 CHR.A Chorus Aviation Inc TSX 17% -0.61 448M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
9 ZAR Zargon Oil and Gas Ltd TSX 11% 0.005 442M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
10 WFC Wall Financial Corp TSX 17% 0.002 397M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
11 INN.UN InnVest Real Estate Investment Units TSX 9.7% -0.025 484M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
12 CLC CML Healthcare Inc TSX 7.2% 0.06 1.03B Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
13 AX.UN Artis Real Estate Investment Trust Units TSX 7.1% 0.014 1.27B Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
14 CSE Capstone Infrastructure Corp TSX 15% 0.01 268M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
15 WB Whistler Blackcomb Holdings Inc TSX 8.9% -0.012 413M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
16 CHE.UN Chemtrade Logistics Income Units TSX 7.7% 0.017 650M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
17 STB Student Transportation Inc TSX 8.2% 0.014 424M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
18 GCL Colabor Income Fund TSX 9.4% 0.03 261M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
19 CWX Canwel Building Materials Group Ltd TSX 15% -0.01 163M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
20 VIC Vicwest Inc TSX 9.5% 0.01 197M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
21 MSI Morneau Shepell Inc TSX 7.1% -0.007 524M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
22 PMT Perpetual Energy Inc TSX 39% -0.009 135M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
23 PME Sentry Select Primary Metals Corp TSX 10% -0.054 166M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
24 AIF Altus Group Ltd TSX 23% -0.026 122M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
25 DGI Data Group Inc TSX 13% -0.003 88.6M Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

To make list shorter I added 2 more criteria:
market cap 300M +
5 year growth EPS positive.
Got 9 stocks
1 EXE.UN Extendicare Real Estate Investment Units TSX 10% 0.11 674M 187% Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
2 CFX Canfor Pulp Products Inc TSX 11% 0.032 502M 196% Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
3 CEU Canadian Energy Services and Technology Corp TSX 11% 0.009 598M 50% Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
4 CHE.UN Chemtrade Logistics Income Units TSX 7.7% 0.017 650M 92% Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
5 ZAR Zargon Oil and Gas Ltd TSX 11% 0.005 442M 48% Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
6 BDT Bird Construction Inc TSX 15% 0.03 552M 26% Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
7 MSI Morneau Shepell Inc TSX 7.1% -0.007 524M 79% Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
8 STB Student Transportation Inc TSX 8.2% 0.014 424M 29% Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain 
9 WFC Wall Financial Corp TSX 17% 0.002 397M 13% Select...----------BuySellOverviewNewsChartsOption Chain


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

I limited my search to the TSX Composite (253 companies)


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

gibor said:


> To make list shorter I added 2 more criteria:
> market cap 300M +
> 5 year growth EPS positive.
> Got 9 stocks
> ...


I own 3 of 9...  will check the other 6 out for my watchlist... I think another important criteria to include would be payout ratio...


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Um I'm not sure about these screens. Some of those companies have huge variances over the course of a year, even if they're not in concert with the TSX.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

doctrine said:


> Um I'm not sure about these screens. Some of those companies have huge variances over the course of a year, even if they're not in concert with the TSX.


I think TDW screener screw up search by beta 
Anyway from such kind of stocks I hold only EGL.UN
I prefer to buy stocks that increased their dividends at least 10 years and yield 3% +
From TSX only TRI fits those


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

I've held CLC for a few years. Under new management now. Yield is relatively safe. Relatively....


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

How many times has someone pointed out the problems with a stock screener and yields, they are not very reliable. Beta isn't very useful here either.

The fact that the original poster didn't know how to find the top 10 low beta stocks raises a warning sign. Are they building a portfolio with only these stocks, hopefully not. Most of the ones listed above are of the lower quality variety, except for CLC which I hold (payout ratio is 80%, not 500). It's obvious from the list above that the beta isn't reflected in the price charts. I know I wouldn't put my money into any of these except for CLC


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

webber22 said:


> How many times has someone pointed out the problems with a stock screener and yields, they are not very reliable. Beta isn't very useful here either.
> 
> The fact that the original poster didn't know how to find the top 10 low beta stocks raises a warning sign. Are they building a portfolio with only these stocks, hopefully not. Most of the ones listed above are of the lower quality variety, except for CLC which I hold (payout ratio is 80%, not 500). It's obvious from the list above that the beta isn't reflected in the price charts. I know I wouldn't put my money into any of these except for CLC


How it can be 80%?!
TDW: EPS 0.15 Div 0.75
TMX; EPS 0.02


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

gibor said:


> How it can be 80%?!
> TDW: EPS 0.15 Div 0.75
> TMX; EPS 0.02


This review lists an 82% payout ratio for CLC here

On their website, the financials reflect about a 95% payout for continuing operations


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

lakota said:


> What are the top ten stocks with high dividend ( >7% ) and low beta (<0.5 ) ?


Have you considered the r-squared? I find beta kind of useless if not viewed in conjunction with r-squared. If the r-squared is much below 70 beta doesn't provide much insight.


----------

